# Interior of Aristo 'Built up' buildings



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

I just purchased three built up buildings by Aristo. The station I had Aristo (15 years old) had been painted a couple of times and was in need of replacement. I purchased the smaller depot, freight station and farm house. I put lace material in the farm house and lighted the inside. Looks okay, but the depot is another matter. I'm trying to decide what to do after I light the inside. My old depot had a green masking type tape over the windows to resemble green pull down shades. Since you can't really see inside them (low on ground) that was okay. It seems that the windows in the new building is larger. I don't want to put a lot into the inside as nobody will see it. What could some of my other options be rather than the green shades?

Thanks for input. (and hopfully pictures)

Monte


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

I use 220 sandpaper to evenly scratch up the clear plastic glazing material. You can't see in, but interior lights look good. 

-- Bob Mills


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

ACC kickers will also fog some kinds of plastic windows.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By George Schreyer on 22 Oct 2009 11:19 PM 
ACC kickers will also fog some kinds of plastic windows. 

I feel so dumb.....what are ACC Kickers? I may know, but old age has fogged my mind. Please educate me.
Thanks!


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe George is referring to the liquid used as an accelerant to hasten the curing time of ACCs.

Doc


----------

